# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Merkez Bankası'ndan cari açık uyarısı

## ceydaaa

Merkez Bankası'nın banka ekonomistleri ile yapılan bilgilendirme toplantısında ekonomistlere yaptığı sunum Merkez Bankası'nın internet sitesinde yayımlandı.

Kredi büyümesinin 2013 yılının başlarında güçlü sermaye girişi nedeniyle hızlandığı, buna rağmen yakın zamanda sermaye girişinin dikkate değer şekilde yavaşladığının görüldüğü ifade edilen sunumda, kısa vadede cari açığın artması olasılığı var olmakla birlikte, mevcut politika çerçevesinin cari açıkta daha fazla bozulmayı sınırlamasının beklendiği kaydedildi.

Sermaye girişinde artan volatiliteye karşılık Para Politikası Kurulu (PPK) Rezerv Opsiyon Mekanizması'nın (ROM) etkisini giderek artırma kararı aldığı bildirilen sunumda, ROM'un otomatik dengeleyici yapısının daha geniş faiz koridoruna olan ihtiyacı azaltmakta olduğu ve bu bağlamda, gecelik borçlanma faizinin 100 baz puan düşürüldüğü bilgisi verildi.

Sunumda şunlar kaydedildi: "Sıkılaştırıcı likidite politikası ve son zamanlarda görülen sermaye girişindeki yavaşlama, kredi büyümesinde azalma etkisi yaratacaktır. Zayıf küresel talep ve emtia fiyatlarındaki görünüm enflasyon üzerindeki yukarı yönlü baskıları sınırlamaktadır. Kredi büyümesi ve iç talebin fiyatlama davranışları üzerindeki etkisi yakından takip edilecektir."

----------

